# Research Study - Use of Kisspeptin in IVF treatment



## Mel

Research study: The use of the hormone kisspeptin in IVF treatment

We are currently conducting a trial of a hormone called kisspeptin in IVF treatment in women at risk of the ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome. The study will investigate whether kisspeptin can more safely stimulate egg maturation in IVF therapy at Hammersmith Hospital in London. 

Research cycles will be fully funded and participation does not affect eligibility for future NHS care.

In order to take part you need to have:
• Age 18-34 years
• BMI 18-29 kg/m2• No more than one previous IVF treatment cycle
• Both ovaries intact
• Normal Blood tests (E.g. Follicular phase serum FSH concentration (≤12iu/l)
• Serum AMH>40pmol/L, or Antral Follicle Count on Ultrasound >23

Please email [email protected] if you would like more information

Thank youProfessor Waljit Dhillo, Dr Geoff Trew, Dr Anna Carby


----------

